# Bunk slicks with larger boats?



## AMG08 (Apr 12, 2014)

I want to replace my carpeted bunks with new treated wood and use properly sized cutting boats on top of that for my bunks. My primary reason being that I fish salt or brackish water 99% of the time and im worried about corrosion. 

My boat is a 18ft g3 and my biggest worry is that the weight of the boat and motor on a hard surface could possibly cause more stress on the hull compared to carpeted bunks, especially when hitting bumps and such. Is this a valid concern?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 13, 2014)

As long as the bunks are properly placed I see know problem with adding stress to the hull.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 14, 2014)

You should be fine as long as they are spaced properly to support the load for their entire length. Extend them past the hull about an inch at least, If not the weight will j-hook the rear of the boat. I redone mine with treated 2x4's and put the glyde slick strips on top, 2 together side by side to support the weight. That was about 5 yrs ago and no problems. A couple of the slicks are cracked so I am going to order full length cutting board strips for it soon from here https://shop.cuttingboardcompany.com/cutting-boards/

If you zoom in on this pic you can see the corner bunks, there are also 2 bunks in the center.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would worry about using treated even with the cutting boards on top.


----------



## AMG08 (Apr 15, 2014)

So if not treated then what do you recommend? Can it really leach that much, even through cutting board material?


----------



## jethro (Apr 17, 2014)

I just use your standard 2x4's. At about $3 each I just replace them if they get soft which seems to take more than a year. With no carpet you don't have to worry about them rotting.

If you are really concerned get the Ultimate Bunk Boards.


----------



## Rat (Apr 17, 2014)

You can also treat the regular 2 x 4 with boiled linseed oil and they will last longer. Don't use treated lumber, there's just too much risk.


----------



## ccm (Apr 17, 2014)

I never had any problems with treated bunks on my boat. It even sat on the bare uncarpeted bunks for a year and a half before carpeting them. When I pulled the boat off and flipped it over to start prepping for paint ( still prepping for paint ) I didn't see any sign of corrosion or pitting. The results of others may vary with their experiences. The boards that I used for bunks had sat for at least a year outdoors in the weather behind the shed leftover from a front porch project. That might be the only reason they didn't cause corrosion. If Using treated lumber I recommend a sealer/epoxy over them to prevent leaching of the chemicals that cause corrosion. Properly sealing regular lumber will make last just as long of not longer than treated lumber which will probably be your best bet.


----------



## AMG08 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gotcha. Thanks for the advice. I think ill just go with regular 4x8s and seal them.


----------

